# Few gtos with 90k+ should i be worried?



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

I will be getting a Gto soon and almost all of them around here within my price range have 90k miles, I know the ls2 is a great engine but the miles have me worried. What do you guys think?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not high mileage if the car wasn't beat on too hard.


----------



## Capt.D (Jul 20, 2013)

I saw one on fb today with 230,000...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

At the rate mine has been driven in its ~10 years of existence, it would take over 65 years to reach that mileage.


----------



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

*05 IBM M6 w/ 171k miles*

My 05 IBM M6 has a 171k miles. Still runs great. I plan on driving it as long as I can. Bought it w/ 2300 miles on it. From my observations here on this forum, the cars that have been kept mostly stock have less issues. That is also my where I am, mostly stock. No engine mods, just regular maintenance.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You certainly drive a lot. I'm at a third that in 10 1/2 years. Stock engines definitely are more reliable but at the rate you're driving you may be looking at an engine refresh in your future.


----------

